# Looking For Chewing Recommendations



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry I didn't see this post earlier! I would go with antlers and hooves! They well elk and deer antler in a variety of sizes. The antler is akin to bone, they can't "eat it" the chew, chew, chew, gnaw gnaw gnaw, as they work on it, the saliva starts to soften just that area a little, so it does wear down, albeit slowly.

Luce is not an aggressive chewer, so she has had some of hers for several months to a year. She didn't take to it right away, maybe because she was only 4 months old when I gave it to her. After a few days she chewing it like a champ.

Good luck!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I order from Best bullies too but I never order the bones as they are cooked and hard and can break teeth I hear! For bones to knaw on I use beef ribs from the grocery store as they are softer. Also at BestBullies I order the tracheas, which are not as smelly as the bully sticks. Tendons and Ears are good too! Not a fan at all of rawhide anything, as it can be hard to digest and cause blockages in some dogs.


P.S. PetFlow .com has buffalo ears for 59 cents and good buys on other 'chews' too.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

It sounds like Wrex really is an unusually strong chewer! I second the recommendation for the antler. Like Luce, Dulcie didn't take to it immediately (but she also does not have quite the need to chew that Wrex seems to have). However, in this time of enforced idleness (spay surgery), she has pulled out the antler that has sat in her toy box for a couple of months and gone right to town! The antler does eventually get chewed down, but it take a lot of time and effort and seems to really satisfy that chewing urge. Also you can literally hear the teeth getting a good cleaning!
Good luck with this - I can just imagine what a challenge it is to find a long-lasting chew. My daughter's little toy poodle terrier mix is a very dedicated chewer (mush stronger than Dulcie!) and I have some idea about the cost! Not to mention that many toys simply don't last more than a few moments!

Something else I buy for Dulcie is raw bones with marrow. A local pet shop sells them in packages, frozen. They come in various lengths (I buy about 3-4 inch lengths for Dulcie). The beauty of these is that when you give them frozen, the dog has a long delicious treat ahead getting all the marrow out of the middle and the bits of meat off the outside. Then he has a great bone to gnaw on. Then when the bone has been chewed and gnawed and after a few days has gotten dry, you can soak it in water for a bit, pat it dry, fill it with something yummy (I use yogurt or canned food usually) and freeze it. Voila! You have more chews!


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

If Wrex has no sensitivities to dairy and you're ok with feeding dairy products I recommend Himalayan Dog Chews...they're awesome, and they last a really long time. You can actually buy them in different sizes, a larger one may work better for an aggressive chewer, and certainly last longer. Try the Yellow or Grey size. When the stick gets down to the end and is just a little nub, put it in the microwave for a bit and it turns into a puff treat, its kind of cool :act-up:


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Like Nifty, I rely on raw marrow bones. I get mine from the grocery store as they charge less than a pet store. Knowing that Wrex sometimes has a "delicate constitution", I suggest scraping some of the marrow out of the bone with a butter knife. For some dogs the marrow is too rich, but with part of it removed, they do fine. Wilson chews his bone in his crate. Sailor stays on a towel with his bone. These bones really do keep them happily occupied for a long time. All I hear is "Nom, nom, nom, scrape, nom, nom."


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Pig ears are very reasonable and safer than rawhide, and don't wear down the teeth like deer antlers which are so expensive.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Did you get the antler burrs yet? I wanted to see how Wrex liked them. I've been thinking about getting Hazel one. She isn't a super aggressive chewer but she does enjoy a good chew. 

Right now she has a Water Buffalo Horn that I bought her when she was about 12 weeks old and it is really starting to show some wear and tear. 

I want to try the Himalayan chew also but the size kind of worries me. (It would be great for our older dog who is allergic to chicken). 

Pictures of Wrex (or anyone else) enjoying an antler or burr or Himalayan would be welcomed. 

Thanks!


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh, I just wanted to add that I was looking for a "long term" chewing item. Mine do enjoy bully sticks and ears and feet and Whimzees but those items are usually polished off in minutes or hours. I want something (like the horn) that is there when they need it.


----------



## Hermelien1989 (May 30, 2014)

I am looking for an alternative to.
I had rawhide (buffel), but my poodle reacts on it and gets itchy.
I had hide from a deer, but that was gone in 5 minutes with the bearded collie from my parents
I had antler (the half one) but that one lasted for an hour before the beardie finished it. 
N0
so I have to find something that my poddle doesn't react on and that isn't finished in a minute by the beardie

I might get a nylabone, but I am afraid they won't eat it


----------



## SusanG (Aug 8, 2009)

Neither of my girls will touch a Nylabone. Even as puppies they are not interested in chewing on rubber kong toys. Callie will chew on the end of a Kong bone if it has a ziggy in it, but that is soft and doesn't do much for teeth. Occasionally I give her one of those veggie teeth cleaning treats shaped like a toothbrush. (not greenie) or a shin or knuckle bone with the marrow removed (but that sometimes gives Callie pudding poos unless I take all the fat off first) I've never tried a bully stick, have been afraid it is the same as rawhide as far as coming off in pieces and getting stuck in the digestive tract? So far, the pig ear is the only thing that seems safe but I'm always looking for alternatives. 
Where do you get Himalayan treats? Never heard of them.


----------



## PoodlenPrada (Aug 13, 2014)

SusanG said:


> Neither of my girls will touch a Nylabone. Even as puppies they are not interested in chewing on rubber kong toys. Callie will chew on the end of a Kong bone if it has a ziggy in it, but that is soft and doesn't do much for teeth. Occasionally I give her one of those veggie teeth cleaning treats shaped like a toothbrush. (not greenie) or a shin or knuckle bone with the marrow removed (but that sometimes gives Callie pudding poos unless I take all the fat off first) I've never tried a bully stick, have been afraid it is the same as rawhide as far as coming off in pieces and getting stuck in the digestive tract? So far, the pig ear is the only thing that seems safe but I'm always looking for alternatives.
> Where do you get Himalayan treats? Never heard of them.


If you go to the site you can find a store by searching by your zip code or city. They're pretty popular actually and I believe they even sale them at places like Petco and Petsmart if you have those in your area. A word of caution though....since becoming so popular I now see other brands of the Himalayan Chews and have actually purchased one from this doggy boutique I'd gone to, IT WAS NOT THE SAME..at all. The real original ones have only like 3 or 4 ingredients and the knock off one I purchased Had a bunch of other stuff in it. I didn;t realize it until after the fact when it became slimy and sort of stinky (which the original one does not do). My dog ate it with no problems and no ill effects, but I wouldn't buy it again and to recommend them to someone else, I'd only recommend the original "real" version. Petco carries the real version I know for sure.


----------



## Luce (Mar 4, 2013)

I also give Luce the marrow bones from the grocery store - she loves them too! I also keep them in the freezer.

Nifty - what a nifty idea to refill the marrow bones and freeze them! Sometimes I'll put a bit of peanut butter in one for her to enjoy, and yes, she does enjoy it.


----------

